# Bolt "Introductory" Price Ends May 2nd



## fcfc2

Got any interesting email ad from Tivo and reading between the lines, it sounds like there will be a new higher price for the Bolts after May 2nd. 
Anyone seriously considering buying one, might want to jump on the Amazon sale going on right now. $232 for the 500GB and $309 for the 1TB model.


----------



## beyondthetech

Any chance you could copy and paste that? I thought it was pricey enough. Maybe it's TiVo's acquiring company that thinks a higher price adjustment is going to boost sales (?).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ji0005

If you go to Tivo.com it says "Launch pricing ends soon! Get 1 year of service included. " So I wonder if they are just removing the 1 free year?


----------



## tarheelblue32

ji0005 said:


> If you go to Tivo.com it says "Launch pricing ends soon! Get 1 year of service included. " So I wonder if they are just removing the 1 free year?


That's what it sounds like to me.


----------



## Dan203

Probably just a way to get rid of the bundled service. They'll likely reduce the price of the box and go back to having service be separate. They're probably losing a lot of Bolt sales because the price of the box plus lifetime is too high. The new $600 lifetime price wouldn't be quite as bad if the box itself was only $100-$150. But with the way it is now people feel like they're paying for an extra year of service for no reason.


----------



## jfalkingham

Just bought the 1tb unit for $263 from amazon warehouse deals. Will use as a primary and keep my roamio pro going to take the overload recording. I think we'll miss the 6 tuners of the roamio.


----------



## pfiagra

ji0005 said:


> If you go to Tivo.com it says "Launch pricing ends soon! Get 1 year of service included. " So I wonder if they are just removing the 1 free year?


That was what I took it as. If true, the next question I have is "what if I bought/buy a box beforehand but don't activate it?" Will it still have a free year with it?


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

Dan203 said:


> Probably just a way to get rid of the bundled service. They'll likely reduce the price of the box and go back to having service be separate. They're probably losing a lot of Bolt sales because the price of the box plus lifetime is too high. The new $600 lifetime price wouldn't be quite as bad if the box itself was only $100-$150. But with the way it is now people feel like they're paying for an extra year of service for no reason.


Yes, most likely a way to reduce their liability with longer subscriptions, given this was suddenly yanked as well, especially if they pull All In.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10851073#post10851073


----------



## MyM3

Just called TiVo (844-254-8486) and was offered a 500 gb Bolt for $199 (1 tb $275) after I asked if they would match the Amazon deal for $232.40 & FREE Shipping link.

I currently have a basic Roamio (500 gb - ? - mine is stock). I am paying monthly for Service ($14.99) so the free year of service is appealing. I may get the stock 500 gb Bolt and upgrade the hdd in the future to 1 tb.


----------



## Dan203

I don't think they'll pull All in. They've tried that in the past and it always fails. As much as they hate it, Lifetime/All in is something that drives sales. Especially amoung long time TiVo loyalists, who are pretty much all they have left. Most of us don't like buying hardware that requires a monthly fee to function, and they've probably gleened that from the lackluster Bolt sales over the last six months.


----------



## TonyD79

I'm assuming they are just going to pull back the one year like they sell the roamio on their website. $100 more if you want the first year paid.


----------



## waynomo

pfiagra said:


> That was what I took it as. If true, the next question I have is "what if I bought/buy a box beforehand but don't activate it?" Will it still have a free year with it?


I was wondering about this also.


----------



## TonyD79

waynomo said:


> I was wondering about this also.


There would have to be a deadline mentioned in the sales agreement since you currently buy a bolt with one year service. They can't retroactively change a purchase but they could require you activate within a certain period. But it would have to be in writing.

Looking at the Amazon noted for the bolt, no deadline is mentioned. It just says the first service in the box would be one year included or you have the option to piss away that money by buying all in (my wording, obviously) without a discount.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

pfiagra said:


> That was what I took it as. If true, the next question I have is "what if I bought/buy a box beforehand but don't activate it?" Will it still have a free year with it?


FWIW, when DirecTV went from an owned to lease structure in 2006, units had to be activated by a certain date to be owned receivers - otherwise they were leased units when activated. No exceptions.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

Dan203 said:


> I don't think they'll pull All in. They've tried that in the past and it always fails. As much as they hate it, Lifetime/All in is something that drives sales. Especially amoung long time TiVo loyalists, who are pretty much all they have left. Most of us don't like buying hardware that requires a monthly fee to function, and they've probably gleened that from the lackluster Bolt sales over the last six months.


But as you have stated, All In is not a great investment with the Bolt.


----------



## Series3Sub

Could this also be leading up to the release of the awaited TiVo Bolt Ira mentioned? Perhaps the "PowerUser" Bolt is coming then.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

Series3Sub said:


> Could this also be leading up to the release of the awaited TiVo Bolt Ira mentioned? Perhaps the "PowerUser" Bolt is coming then.


Explain how raising the price would help another unit's launch?

Prices should fall with time.


----------



## Dan203

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Explain how raising the price would help another unit's launch?
> 
> Prices should fall with time.


Who says they're raising the price? I'm betting the price drops by $150 after the drop the included service.


----------



## tarheelblue32

Dan203 said:


> Who says they're raising the price? I'm betting the price drops by $150 after the drop the included service.


I don't think it'll drop that much. The difference between the Roamio Pro with 1yr of service and without is only $100, so they might drop the price $100, which would be not far from what Amazon is selling them for now.


----------



## Dan203

tarheelblue32 said:


> I don't think it'll drop that much. The difference between the Roamio Pro with 1yr of service and without is only $100, so they might drop the price $100, which would be not far from what Amazon is selling them for now.


But if they drop the MSRP by $100 then Amazon will be able to sell them for even less.


----------



## tarheelblue32

Dan203 said:


> But if they drop the MSRP by $100 then Amazon will be able to sell them for even less.


Probably, but less so than if the MSRP were higher. As the MSRP drops, there is less room for Amazon to discount. When the Roamio OTA had an MSRP of $50, Amazon never sold it for less than that. The base Roamio had an MSRP of $199 and I think Amazon discounted it to around $150, so I would expect about the same discount if the Bolt's MSRP is lowered to $199.

Right now, Amazon is selling the Bolt for $232. So if Amazon's price of a Bolt without service included is $150, that's an $82 drop when the value of a year of service is $150. So really, the effective price of a Bolt would be increasing by $68. So TiVo would be raising the price by lowering it.


----------



## Dan203

Yes but by separating the service and the box it makes the value prospect of lifetime go up again. Especially if they re-institute MSD pricing or the PLSR code.


----------



## foghorn2

Tivo should go back to what they did when they attracted me back after a decade.

The pricing options were good last year-new vs refurb choices, MSD, lower lifetime amount, discount for prepaying year ect ect.

When the bolt came out, the Tivo Starship bridge went dark and into battle mode. 

It depressing even more with the takeover rumors.


----------



## Dan203

That would be ideal for us, but I'm not sure it's sustainable for TiVo long term. Those deals were intended to get rid of existing Roamio stock, not become long term pricing standards. Would be nice though. If you could get a Bolt with lifetime for $400-$500 I think their sales would jump up a lot. I'm just not sure if that would actually be profitable for them.


----------



## TonyD79

Depends if they are selling or not. Seems $400 or $500 for a bolt if they are not selling well is still good money. The incremental cost to support a bolt is not that high. So, selling something at a smaller profit is better than selling nothing.


----------



## atmuscarella

Dan203 said:


> That would be ideal for us, but I'm not sure it's sustainable for TiVo long term. Those deals were intended to get rid of existing Roamio stock, not become long term pricing standards. Would be nice though. If you could get a Bolt with lifetime for $400-$500 I think their sales would jump up a lot. I'm just not sure if that would actually be profitable for them.


Ya we would all like prices to be low. With most products/companies I don't really care much about the company, I mean if Panasonic goes bell up it doesn't affect my TV at all. Not so with my TiVos, I need a robust TiVo still actively supporting my products and making enough so they can spend money developing the next one. With the Bolt I am not sure what price point becomes to low for sustainability. As an existing customer I paid $500 for my TiVo HD with lifetime about a year after release and I think the Premiere got down to $500 or less for existing customers pretty quick (less than a year), didn't track the Roamio, so I am not sure what deals existing customers could get after a year, but I think it was close to $500. So a $500 +/- deal with lifetime might not be out of line sometime this fall, but it seems a little to early to be going that low yet, but with the current Amazon price and $400 lifetime deal for existing customers they are down to less than $650 so who knows.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

Dan203 said:


> Who says they're raising the price? I'm betting the price drops by $150 after the drop the included service.


Anything less than a $180 drop is a price INCREASE with service @ $15 per month.

Perhaps you could say a $100 is break even at $99 annual rate.

But anything else, is an increase (which TiVO has been doing on most items over the past several months).


----------



## Dan203

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Anything less than a $180 drop is a price INCREASE with service @ $15 per month.
> 
> Perhaps you could say a $100 is break even at $99 annual rate.
> 
> But anything else, is an increase (which TiVO has been doing on most items over the past several months).


I'm mainly looking at how it benefits the purchase of lifetime. If they can lower the cost of the box and throw MSD/PLSR back into the mix for lifetime then lifetime will become compelling again.


----------



## Jrr6415sun

Dan203 said:


> Probably just a way to get rid of the bundled service. They'll likely reduce the price of the box and go back to having service be separate. They're probably losing a lot of Bolt sales because the price of the box plus lifetime is too high. The new $600 lifetime price wouldn't be quite as bad if the box itself was only $100-$150. But with the way it is now people feel like they're paying for an extra year of service for no reason.


or they could just take $100 or whatever the cost for 1 year of service is off the lifetime price for tivo bolts.

I thought including a year of service with bolt was a great idea, it lets new customers try it out to make sure they want it before committing to a monthly fee. A monthly fee is a huge hurtle to get over for new customers and it's nice when that's not a barrier to entry for the first year. (whether they know they're paying for it or not)


----------



## Jrr6415sun

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Yes, most likely a way to reduce their liability with longer subscriptions, given this was suddenly yanked as well, especially if they pull All In.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10851073#post10851073


what do you mean by reduce their liability exactly?


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

Jrr6415sun said:


> what do you mean by reduce their liability exactly?


If TiVo gets out of retail business, monthly subs are not a liability. Lifetime subs are.


----------



## jcthorne

Reading between the lines of the various press releases and other subscription offers, I would hazard an educated guess that bolt will be reduced to $199 with no subscription included. The new Bolt OTA (same hardware with no cable card functions) will be released at $149 but likely discounted to $99 pretty quickly. Again without subscription.

If tivo really wants the OTA version to do well with cord cutters, they are going to need to offer a pretty low cost sub or lifetime. A $700 DVR (all in) is never going to do well in that market and neither is a $10 or more monthly subscription. It needs to get well under $500 all in.


----------



## aaronwt

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Anything less than a $180 drop is a price INCREASE with service @ $15 per month.
> 
> Perhaps you could say a $100 is break even at $99 annual rate.
> 
> But anything else, is an increase (which TiVO has been doing on most items over the past several months).


A year of service is $150 or an average of $12.50 a month.


----------



## Sparky1234

I'm waiting on the 28 month ROI crossover point for Bolt + Lifetime = 28 month cost of Cable company DVR rental. About $430 total price before I commit. Bolt is still way too expensive at it's current price.


----------



## shwru980r

If they start selling Tivo's without service at a lower price, then some of them will sit in a closet for years never activated and they won't be very profitable. Tivo should just credit the $150 for the first year of service to the cost of all in, if someone wants all in on a new Tivo.


----------



## nmb333

would people recommend buying directly from TIVO or just purchasing from Amazon? It appears that tivo is pricematching but I'm not sure that they are including the first year of service.


----------



## lujan

nmb333 said:


> would people recommend buying directly from TIVO or just purchasing from Amazon? It appears that tivo is pricematching but I'm not sure that they are including the first year of service.


I just called TiVo right before I bought my Bolt from Amazon and they refused to price match but it seems to be one big crap shoot with TiVo and I've been unlucky every time I've called them.


----------



## poppagene

ji0005 said:


> If you go to Tivo.com it says "Launch pricing ends soon! Get 1 year of service included. " So I wonder if they are just removing the 1 free year?


The current box says one year of service included.


----------



## tomhorsley

For some reason, I'm reminded of my grocery store. Whenever they want to raise prices on something, the scheme seems to be to charge the exact same price they've been charging, but put up signs saying it is on sale .

Then when the sale is over, the price goes up.


----------



## schatham

If they remove the 1 year included you can rank that up their as one of the worst marketing decisions of all time. This should have been how they priced all along. This is how to get people to buy Tivo.

Psychology 101, people love free stuff, even if they are actually paying for it.


----------



## atmuscarella

I think the current pricing of $232 from Amazon with 1 year of service is the lowest combined 1st year hardware/service costs we have seen ever, certainly in the first 6+/- months of a new product. I know that for those of us who like to pay once (all in/lifetime) the current pricing is not where we would like it but we are not the larger general public that TiVo was trying to expand sales to with the Bolt. 

Seems to me that TiVos primary sales periods would be at the beginning of the fall season and then at Christmas. I would think know would be very slow as people focus less on TV and more on spring/summer activities. If they wanted to change their pricing structure I guess it would be a good time to do it. TiVo has tried all sorts of pricing options in the past, I honestly am not sure what they could do on the pricing side that hasn't been tried before, that would end up being a financial plus for them.


----------



## foghorn2

If I were CEO

Only 2 new lines of Tivo

The Bolt OTA which is a square non White Flat box, no cable card bracket. This model will have a modular tuner that can be replaced with any new OTA standard. (which could be sold for $$$)

The Bolt Pro, 6 tuner cable card square non White Flat box, no OTA tuner.

-A monthly fee for OTA only Boxes- 9.99

-Partner with HBO/SHO/CBS/ESPN and offer those streaming services and billing and make commissions of MRC's

-A monthly fee for OTA and a sling like TV service - $39.99 or 49.99

-A monthly fee for Cable Tivo's with no OTA -14.99 and offer Lifetime for $499.99


----------



## compnurd

I love the bent design. Breaks up the crap under the tv


----------



## TonyD79

compnurd said:


> I love the bent design. Breaks up the crap under the tv


Actually, it is growing on me. I hated it when they announced it. Lived with it because I wanted the Bolt. Now kind of like it (I don't stack components. Each has its own shelf if it is big enough).


----------



## aaronwt

tomhorsley said:


> For some reason, I'm reminded of my grocery store. Whenever they want to raise prices on something, the scheme seems to be to charge the exact same price they've been charging, but put up signs saying it is on sale .
> 
> Then when the sale is over, the price goes up.


Lowes and Home Depot do that all the time.


----------



## aaronwt

TonyD79 said:


> Actually, it is growing on me. I hated it when they announced it. Lived with it because I wanted the Bolt. Now kind of like it (I don't stack components. Each has its own shelf if it is big enough).


I still hate the color and the design. But I just live with it since it is so much smaller than previous TiVos.


----------



## compnurd

aaronwt said:


> I still hate the color and the design. But I just live with it since it is so much smaller than previous TiVos.


I have a beechwood color tv stand. it looks nice in it next to the PS4


----------



## poppagene

poppagene said:


> The current box says one year of service included.


Confirmation of a new box saying service required.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=540163


----------



## davezatz

poppagene said:


> Confirmation of a new box saying service required.


And here's the second part of the mystery:


----------



## TonyD79

davezatz said:


> And here's the second part of the mystery: http://zatznotfunny.com/2016-04/tivo-bolt-service/


Pretty much as we expected. Thanks.


----------



## tarheelblue32

Yeah, this all makes sense. They gave it a shot with a year of free service, and it must not have improved sales so they are dropping it to lower the up-front price. And the new Roamio Pro price is what Amazon has been selling them for for months. I guess maybe Amazon will soon drop the Pro to $400.


----------



## scottfll954

So now that this is coming to light..

Newest question for all to ponder till 2may

will TIVO bring back the Multiple Device Discount..???


----------



## NashGuy

tarheelblue32 said:


> Yeah, this all makes sense. They gave it a shot with a year of free service, and it must not have improved sales so they are dropping it to lower the up-front price. And the new Roamio Pro price is what Amazon has been selling them for for months. I guess maybe Amazon will soon drop the Pro to $400.


Maybe. Or maybe TiVo is just changing the price structure to make more $ per sub. They're only lowering the price of each Bolt by $100 but now requiring you to buy your first year of service for $150, which means a net $50 increase in initial cost. Does TiVo even allow new subscribers to buy service month-to-month? They haven't with the Bolt so far (after the first "free" year, service is stated to be available on a yearly basis only), although maybe they will starting May 2 under this new pricing scheme. I notice, though, that they're discounting the Roamio Pro by $150, reflecting the full value of the lost first year of service, so it's a wash for those (presumably savvier) buyers.

The only way I can see that this revised pricing is beneficial to consumers is if you want to buy All-In lifetime service. If the cost of All-In stays the same, then the up-front cost will be $100 less for Bolt buyers and $150 less for Roamio Pro buyers.


----------



## aaronwt

NashGuy said:


> Maybe. Or maybe TiVo is just changing the price structure to make more $ per sub. They're only lowering the price of each Bolt by $100 but now requiring you to buy your first year of service for $150, which means a net $50 increase in initial cost. Does TiVo even allow new subscribers to buy service month-to-month? They haven't with the Bolt so far (after the first "free" year, service is stated to be available on a yearly basis only), although maybe they will starting May 2 under this new pricing scheme. I notice, though, that they're discounting the Roamio Pro by $150, reflecting the full value of the lost first year of service, so it's a wash for those (presumably savvier) buyers.
> 
> The only way I can see that this revised pricing is beneficial to consumers is if you want to buy All-In lifetime service. If the cost of All-In stays the same, then the up-front cost will be $100 less for Bolt buyers and $150 less for Roamio Pro buyers.


Supposedly you can get monthly. But it cost more per month and you are still agreeing to a year at $15 each month with a $75 early termination penalty. So with monthly you hit the yearly price of $150 at five months if you terminate early. AT ten months otherwise. So Monthly really doesn't make much sense anyway except for trying it out for a few weeks.



> For purchases on tivo.com, and unless you specify otherwise (pursuant to the next sentence), your initial service subscription will be a Year-Included Plan, which subsequently will roll over automatically into successive annual service plans at the then-published rate (currently $149.99/year, plus any applicable taxes).*1 Via tivo.com or TiVo Customer Service (877-367-8486), you instead may select a monthly service plan, at the current rate of $14.99/month (plus any applicable taxes) with a one (1)-year commitment and a $75 early termination fee2.*


----------



## MoggSquad

I just ordered the 1TB Bolt from Amazon for $329 last night advertising the 1 year free. I'm going to receive it this week and my question is, should I expect Tivo to honor the 1 free year based on the order date?

If they give me grief I will just return it.

I'm technically netting it for $180 after the 1 free year so it's worth trying out. Going to ditch DTV this summer and Tivo is ideal despite some compromises (no HBO Now is a major compromise for me).



davezatz said:


> And here's the second part of the mystery:


----------



## Zonker007

Picked up one today at Frys.. included 1st year of service. Also tax free today

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=540221


----------



## thyname

I bought the one that includes the one year of service. Have yet to install FIOS due to Verizon strike. Rescheduled install is next Saturday. I am guessing they will honor the one-year service? They must be a way they can tell by the serial number...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tarheelblue32

thyname said:


> I bought the one that includes the one year of service. Have yet to install FIOS due to Verizon strike. Rescheduled install is next Saturday. I am guessing they will honor the one-year service? They must be a way they can tell by the serial number...


I'm sure they will honor it. But if you're worried about it, you can just log on to tivo.com and activate it now.


----------



## waynomo

davezatz said:


> And here's the second part of the mystery:


So they are saying V2. Does that mean these are slightly updated versions?


----------



## tarheelblue32

waynomo said:


> So they are saying V2. Does that mean these are slightly updated versions?


Highly unlikely the hardware will be different in any way.


----------



## Kintaro

tarheelblue32 said:


> I'm sure they will honor it. But if you're worried about it, you can just log on to tivo.com and activate it now.


Got off the phone with their sales rep and he said they would not be able to offer the free year tomorrow even if you purchased today and activated the Bolt tomorrow. I guess I'll lose a month and activate it today.


----------



## MoggSquad

Kintaro said:


> Got off the phone with their sales rep and he said they would not be able to offer the free year tomorrow even if you purchased today and activated the Bolt tomorrow. I guess I'll lose a month and activate it today.


That's insane. I guess I will cancel my order and move on.


----------



## TonyD79

Kintaro said:


> Got off the phone with their sales rep and he said they would not be able to offer the free year tomorrow even if you purchased today and activated the Bolt tomorrow. I guess I'll lose a month and activate it today.


Not legal in any way. You buy a box today that includes a free year, it includes a free year. One day is not a reasonable time for the offer to expire.


----------



## lessd

TonyD79 said:


> Not legal in any way. You buy a box today that includes a free year, it includes a free year. One day is not a reasonable time for the offer to expire.


If your SKW is the one for a free year you will get the free year, same problem years ago when TiVo changed TiVo cost and lifetime cost, I just called and TiVo took care of me, they said I might have to send TiVo the invoice, but they never asked.


----------



## compnurd

lessd said:


> If your SKW is the one for a free year you will get the free year, same problem years ago when TiVo changed TiVo cost and lifetime cost, I just called and TiVo took care of me, they said I might have to send TiVo the invoice, but they never asked.


I agree. Either trolling or spoke to an idiot. The picture on the previous page makes it pretty clear which has service included


----------



## foghorn2

Kintaro said:


> Got off the phone with their sales rep and he said they would not be able to offer the free year tomorrow even if you purchased today and activated the Bolt tomorrow. I guess I'll lose a month and activate it today.


Full BS


----------



## thyname

tarheelblue32 said:


> I'm sure they will honor it. But if you're worried about it, you can just log on to tivo.com and activate it now.


I thought about it. But I am worried that I will not be able to get Verizon FIOS due to the strike. They canceled my install already once. With no FIOS, I would then have an activated TiVo and no tv. If that's the case, I can just return it to Best Buy


----------



## tarheelblue32

thyname said:


> I thought about it. But I am worried that I will not be able to get Verizon FIOS due to the strike. They canceled my install already once. With no FIOS, I would then have an activated TiVo and no tv. If that's the case, I can just return it to Best Buy


Yeah if you're still in the return window, you can just return it if they won't honor the free year. I suggest you keep an eye on the forums next week. If there are any cases of TiVo not honoring the free year of service, people will invariably report it here.


----------



## shwru980r

I think there will be many of the $199 boxes given as gifts and then never activated.


----------



## waynomo

tarheelblue32 said:


> Highly unlikely the hardware will be different in any way.


Does it make you think at all?


----------



## tarheelblue32

waynomo said:


> Does it make you think at all?


No, not really. I see no reason why they would change the hardware of the Bolt so soon after launch. And I see no reason why they would change the hardware of the Roamio given that it works fine and it helps them to reduce costs by continuing to build it with the same old technology they have been.


----------



## waynomo

tarheelblue32 said:


> No, not really. I see no reason why they would change the hardware of the Bolt so soon after launch. And I see no reason why they would change the hardware of the Roamio given that it works fine and it helps them to reduce costs by continuing to build it with the same old technology they have been.


I guess that makes sense.


----------



## TonyD79

tarheelblue32 said:


> No, not really. I see no reason why they would change the hardware of the Bolt so soon after launch. And I see no reason why they would change the hardware of the Roamio given that it works fine and it helps them to reduce costs by continuing to build it with the same old technology they have been.


I agree. The v2 is probably just the packaging. No free year plus different color box.


----------



## jcthorne

So far, no update in All In pricing changes....


----------



## aaronwt

I see the version 2 models for sale at BestBuy.com. Along with the v1 models still for sale.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchp...t=n&iht=y&usc=All+Categories&ks=960&keys=keys


----------



## lessd

aaronwt said:


> I see the version 2 models for sale at BestBuy.com. Along with the v1 models still for sale.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchp...t=n&iht=y&usc=All+Categories&ks=960&keys=keys


I you were going to purchase All-in Bolt, V2 saves you $100, if your going monthly, V1 saves you $50 for the first year.


----------



## Dan203

Yep. Looks like they lowered the price to $200/$300 respectively and got rid of the one year of included service.


----------



## tamathat

Zonker007 said:


> Picked up one today at Frys.. included 1st year of service. Also tax free today
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=540221


Hi Zonker007,

Thanks for the tip. I picked one up last night as well. According to the upc posted a few posts up this one should include the year of service. I am in no hurry to activate it so I'll call to confirm while its still within the return period.


----------



## JCN

Ordered mine moments ago. No shipping, no tax. Hard to beat that price. Now I have 2 so I can do hd upgrades with no down time.


----------



## MoggSquad

My Bolt arrived today. It was a black box that stated 1 year of service on the back. I can confirm that registering it on the website included 1 year of service free.

Still setting things up, but sorely disappointed I cannot activate HBOGo via my DirecTV account :-\


----------



## waynomo

So what's the difference in total paid for all-in pricing between a v1 and a v2?


----------



## Dan203

The v2 is $100 cheaper, so with all-in it's $100 cheaper. The v1 included a year of service you didn't need.

Now if you planned to do monthly or yearly then the v2 is more expensive because they only reduced it by $100 and a year of service is $150.


----------



## waynomo

Dan203 said:


> The v2 is $100 cheaper, so with all-in it's $100 cheaper. The v1 included a year of service you didn't need.
> 
> Now if you planned to do monthly or yearly then the v2 is more expensive because they only reduced it by $100 and a year of service is $150.


So basically all-in pricing stayed the same. The difference is with the v1 you're paying $100 for a years worth of service first and then you pay for the lifetime service.


----------



## i2k

Activated one I bought @ Best Buy today and it included the year service. FWIW


----------



## huskerpower95

Need to lower the lifetime buy in price.


----------



## atmuscarella

huskerpower95 said:


> Need to lower the lifetime buy in price.


Ya that is what most of us think. They did run a special (maybe still going on I don't know) where existing customers who bought a Bolt from another vendor (not TiVo) could buy lifetime for $400, which with the Amazon deals got the price down to the $650 range, which I consider acceptable.

I bought a base Roamio near it's release for $590 with lifetime and thought it was a good deal at the time. Given that the Bolt has been out for a little over 6 months I would think the $800 they want now is a little high, something in the $600 - $700 range would be more acceptable.


----------



## brystmar

As of Tuesday, my trusty Series3 HD couldn't get past the "Welcome! Powering Up..." screen. 9 years of faithful service is a good run . Hopefully it's a HDD issue and not the PSU. Regardless, I've decided to jump to the current generation and forsake my well-traveled lifetime service upgrade.

Anyway, I'm glad these events occurred when they did (and not in, say, July) because a 500gb Bolt w/1yr service included for $232 is too juicy to ignore. I was careful to order the correct SKU from Amazon, and my box should be arriving this morning. Will report back on redemption success/failure. The Amazon listing clearly states that my purchase includes the year of service, and I'll be holding everyone in the supply chain to that promise.


----------



## brystmar

brystmar said:


> As of Tuesday, my trusty Series3 HD couldn't get past the "Welcome! Powering Up..." screen. 9 years of faithful service is a good run . Hopefully it's a HDD issue and not the PSU. Regardless, I've decided to jump to the current generation and forsake my well-traveled lifetime service upgrade.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad these events occurred when they did (and not in, say, July) because a 500gb Bolt w/1yr service included for $232 is too juicy to ignore. I was careful to order the correct SKU from Amazon, and my box should be arriving this morning. Will report back on redemption success/failure. The Amazon listing clearly states that my purchase includes the year of service, and I'll be holding everyone in the supply chain to that promise.


Successfully activated my free year of service today. Tivo's website says I won't be billed until May of 2017.

Looks like they'll honor the first year of free service for new Bolt activations, provided you purchased the SKU which claims the first year is included. Good news for anyone else thinking about pulling the trigger.


----------



## JTHOJNICKI

Actually, I'm glad my Bolt came with the free year of service. It gave me the chance to try TiVo as a replacement for my Dish Hopper/Joey setup. It worked; Dish is now gone and I'm a huge TiVo fan. I've since purchased a 6 Minis, a Roamio Pro All-In for cable and a new 1TB Roamio OTA All-In for OTA. The future of my Bolt now depends on what TiVo decides to do with the All-In price after the first year. I am not paying $600.


----------



## thyname

Activated mine today. One year service included. It is all by serial number you have and tell TiVo reps when activating. Easy!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jcthorne

JTHOJNICKI said:


> Actually, I'm glad my Bolt came with the free year of service. It gave me the chance to try TiVo as a replacement for my Dish Hopper/Joey setup. It worked; Dish is now gone and I'm a huge TiVo fan. I've since purchased a 6 Minis, a Roamio Pro All-In for cable and a new 1TB Roamio OTA All-In for OTA. The future of my Bolt now depends on what TiVo decides to do with the All-In price after the first year. I am not paying $600.


While I kept my old Roamio for a secondary TV and extra tuners, I could not go back to a Roamio for the home theater. Its too big of a drop in feature set. I agree the $600 all in price is stupid and I am not paying it either. But I will buy another year at 150 if they do not offer something more reasonable.


----------



## waynomo

jcthorne said:


> While I kept my old Roamio for a secondary TV and extra tuners, I could not go back to a Roamio for the home theater. Its too big of a drop in feature set. I agree the $600 all in price is stupid and I am not paying it either. But I will buy another year at 150 if they do not offer something more reasonable.


What are the features that the Roamio is missing?


----------

